# My swing needs your help *updated video*



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

In order to keep both videos and also keep the last post clean, I am posting this in its own thread. I hope this is acceptable.

I would like to thank all of you who took the time to look at my swing that was posted the other day. At the request of some members, I have filmed myself swinging at the driving range. If you are able to offer any advice as to what I may be doing, please elaborate as I am starting to get serious with improving my game. Any drills you may offer would also be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

My swing at the driving range


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

*A few days with no replies...*

Maybe I didn't ask a proper question. Do you think my address position is "tall" enough (do I stand straight up enough)?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhm I'm no expert but maybe your back is a little bent have you ever had lessons?


----------

